# Ludwigia brevipes photo



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

I don't usually make posts here, but I really like how this photo came out. Under intense light (7 wpg in this case) Ludwigia brevipes can grow much smaller leaves and develop a much redder color.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I know a lot of people will like this picture since it's very very nice.

Could you describe the way you took the picture, in particular the following:

- was there glass between the camera and the plant
- where was the light in relation to the camera
- how far where the lights from the plant
- anything else

--Nikolay


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

I used a 5MP olympus camedia for the photo with the normal aquarium lights. I didn't use any flash, just the regular compact flourescent lights on top of the tank. The picture is through glass, but the plant was about 2 inches from the glass. I also used the camera's super-macro mode for the picture and I think I lowered the exposure by 1 or 2 stops because the lights were too bright, but I forgot.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Here's the exif information...

Image Description OLYMPUS DIGITAL CAMERA 
Make OLYMPUS CORPORATION 
Model C-5000Z 
Exposure Time 1/30 Sec 
F Number F2.8 
Exposure Program Normal program 
Exposure Bias Value -0.7 
Sensing Method Unknown 
Shutter Speed Value None 
ISO Speed Rating 125 
Subject Distance Unknown 
Metering Mode Pattern Flash Strobe return light not detected 
Lens Focal Length 7.8mm 
White Balance Auto white balance 
DateTime Original 0000:00:00 00:00:00 
EXIF Image Size(W*H) 550 * 413 
Software Adobe Photoshop 7.0 
EXIF Version 221


----------

